# 2016 Altima, Transmission Oil Change



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I've had my Nissan Altima for 3 years and 3 months and have yet to change the transmission oil. I hardly drive the car and currently the mileage is under 14,500 miles. Since it's been over three years, but I have yet to hit the mileage requirement for a recommended oil change, should I change the oil now or wait? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it were me, I'd leave it alone until the recommended service interval.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> If it were me, I'd leave it alone until the recommended service interval.


Thank you. Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

Eddie57 said:


> Thank you. Have a Happy New Year!


Does anyone know if ther is a body lift kit for 1998 nissan pathfinder se I need about three inch max thank u


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a universal lift kit:









Universal Lift Kits | Suspension Lifts, Body Lifts - CARiD.com


Whether you need ground or tire clearance, want to intimidate lesser vehicles, or all 3, we have universal lift kits to provide the room, performance, and imposing presence.




www.carid.com


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank u roguman ....I also want to put true dual exhaust for it the 3.3 by


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

biggjdogg said:


> Thank u roguman ....I also want to put true dual exhaust for it the 3.3 v-6


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

biggjdogg said:


> Does anyone know if ther is a body lift kit for 1998 nissan pathfinder se I need about three inch max thank u


You can't do a body lift on a 98 Pathfinder because it has a unibody chassis. You can only do a suspension lift. Try 4x4parts.com.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

The transmission fluid on the vehicle is ''not serviceable''. Meaning that what is in there is meant and designed to be in there for the presumed life of the transmission (80-100K miles). With the only need and authorization to drain, or refill it being for purposes of repair that would require it to be opened up to replace components, or to repair a leak, etc. 
This is not a challenge to you to ''find a place that will do it, just because you think it should be done.'' 
There was a time when the regular servicing of the fluid was both a recommendation, and a necessity, but that time has passed.Virtually every vehicle produced by all makers in the last 10 years (and most for the decade prior to that) have transmissions designed and specified in this exact same manner. 


I am master certified dealer technician. I am not trying to outsmart you here. Just trying to educate and prevent you from damaging the vehicle. (I also work for Nissan to boot)


----------

